# Closest timeshare to Boise Idaho



## Teresa (May 23, 2013)

My daughter just got a job in Boise.   Which timeshare property is closest to Boise - for when we want to visit?


----------



## slum808 (May 23, 2013)

You can use the TUG map to see some options. Doesn't look like to many options. There's at least one in Sun valley and also a Worldmark north of Boise. 


http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## Passepartout (May 23, 2013)

McCall is going to be the closest- about 110 miles of winding mountain roads. Nice setting on a lake though. Sun Valley (Ketchum) is about 2 1/2 hours away also.  Boise itself has several residence- or extended stay suite type hotels that might suit your needs better. Save the TSs for when your daughter wants to show you our beautiful state.

Jim


----------



## Teresa (May 24, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Much appreciated.  I couldn't see any timeshares on the map link - but I'm sure I'll figure it out.

Thanks!


----------



## slum808 (May 24, 2013)

I had to click on the western link to get it to work. Pins will show up showing locations when it working correctly.


----------

